

Node.js Interview: 4 Questions with Creator Ryan Dahl   - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/01/31/node-js-interview-4-questions-with-creator-ryan-dahl/?ref=hn

======
davidhollander
> _No matter what I did, someone was going to load an existing blocking Lua
> library in and ruin it._

I don't think this is the case, the most popular library for networking in Lua
has been COPAS, which does nonblocking by using coroutines. And even the
canonical guide to Lua, PiL <http://www.lua.org/pil/>, also has a chapter on
using coroutines with LuaSocket to download multiple files asynchronously at
the same time. Most complaints of Lua are about having _too_ few libraries, so
it's interesting to see an argument claiming it has too many.

If anyone is interested in a nonblocking networking library that uses
_callbacks_ (similar to node.JS) instead of coroutines for Lua and LuaJIT,
I've started such a project here: <https://github.com/davidhollander/ox>

------
silentbicycle
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2163234>

~~~
rocksy
conversation on that is much better than this repost

------
chr15
FYI from January 31, 2011.

